# هل الابن هو الاب؟



## el rasol alah (10 أغسطس 2009)

*1Cor:15:28: 28 ومتى اخضع له الكل فحينئذ الابن نفسه ايضا سيخضع للذي اخضع له الكل كي يكون الله الكل في الكل (SVD)

فكيف يكون المسيح هو الاله او كيف يكون هو الاب واحد وهو سيخضع له كما خضع له الجميع 
المسيح والجميع خاضعون فاين المسيح من هذا الموقف هل خاضع ام انه الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 وان كان هو والاب واحد فلما خضع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل يخضع الاله ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وكيف يكون هو والاب واحد والعديد من النصوص تنفى ذلك على سبيل المثال	
Jn:5:30: 30 انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا.كما اسمع ادين ودينونتي عادلة لأني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي ارسلني
فتأمل كما كلمته لا اطلب مشيئتى بل مشيئة الاب فأنها تقتضى المغايرة فمشيئة الابن تختلف عن مشيئة الاب 
بل هو يجهل ما يعلمه الاب فكيف يكونا واحد انظر الى قوله
Mk:13:32: .و أما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء ولا الابن إلا الآب.
فكيف يكون لا يعلم ويعلم فى نفس الوقت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

18  انا هو الشاهد لنفسي ويشهد لي الآب الذي ارسلني. (SVD)
 وهنا النص يحما معنين اولا تحدث عن شهادته لنفسه واذا كان هو والاب واحد فلما يذكر شهادة الاب فمن الطبيعى لان هناك اختلاف فااب ليس الابن 
الذى ارسلنى كيف يرسل نفسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انما المقتضى ان هناك من ارسله وهو الاب هل الاب ارسل الاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2009)

*الاب و الابن و الروح القدس هي اقانيم ثلاثة لجوهر الله الواحد... 
الله واحد في ثلاثة اقانيم ..
​*


----------



## el rasol alah (10 أغسطس 2009)

*كيف يكونون ثلاثة وواحد فى نفس الوقت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2009)

*كما ان اعضاء جسدك كثيرة و لكن جسدك واحد!!!​*


----------



## el rasol alah (10 أغسطس 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *كما ان اعضاء جسدك كثيرة و لكن جسدك واحد!!!​*


جميل ممكن التوضيح والشرح لان لى تعليق على هذه النقطة ؟؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2009)

*قول المسيح "انا و الاب واحد من راني فقد راى الاب"... هذا دليل على وحدانية الاب و الابن معا..
و اما الروح القدس فهو المعزي الذي وعدنا به المسيح و الذي سيمكث معنا .. و قد حل هذا الروح على التلاميذ بعد صعود المسيح الى السماء​*


----------



## el rasol alah (10 أغسطس 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *قول المسيح "انا و الاب واحد من راني فقد راى الاب"... هذا دليل على وحدانية الاب و الابن معا..
> و اما الروح القدس فهو المعزي الذي وعدنا به المسيح و الذي سيمكث معنا .. و قد حل هذا الروح على التلاميذ بعد صعود المسيح الى السماء​*


استاذة انا انا اقتبست كلام من كلامك واردت توضيحه وهو كان بمثابة تفسير لموضوع الاقانيم وهو قولك كما ان اعضاءك كثيرة وجسدك واحد اريد تفسيره لان عندى تعليق عليه


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2009)

el rasol alah قال:


> استاذة انا انا اقتبست كلام من كلامك واردت توضيحه وهو كان بمثابة تفسير لموضوع الاقانيم وهو قولك كما ان اعضاءك كثيرة وجسدك واحد اريد تفسيره لان عندى تعليق عليه



*لقد فسرتها لك ... يعني ان الاب هو طبيعة الله الالهية اي روحه ... و الابن هو الطبيعة البشرية و هو جسد المسيح .. و الروح القدس هو المعزي الذي بعثه الاب ... و هذه الثلاثة هي جوهر واحد لا ينفصل ابدا ...
في تعليق تاني ؟؟؟
شو اللي انت مش فاهمة ؟؟​*


----------



## el rasol alah (10 أغسطس 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *لقد فسرتها لك ... يعني ان الاب هو طبيعة الله الالهية اي روحه ... و الابن هو الطبيعة البشرية و هو جسد المسيح .. و الروح القدس هو المعزي الذي بعثه الاب ... و هذه الثلاثة هي جوهر واحد لا ينفصل ابدا ...
> في تعليق تاني ؟؟؟
> شو اللي انت مش فاهمة ؟؟​*


*يااستاذه معنى كلامك يقتضى ان كل منهم ليس اله كما ان كل من اجزاء جسد الانسان ليس بجسد فاليد ليست بجسد ولا يصح ان يقال عليها انها جسد انسان والقدم وحدها لا يصح ان يقال عنها جسد والعين وحدها لا يصح ان يقال عنها جسد 
وعلى هذا فالابن وحده ليس اله والاب وحده ليس اله والروح القدس وحده ليس اله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وحضرتك تفضلتى قائلة ان الابن هو الطبيعة البشرية وهو جسد المسيح اذا الهكم يشبه خلقه جسد بشرى مثل خلقه اما ماذا تقصدى بجسد بشرى ؟؟؟؟؟
وهذا يقتضى ان المسيح ليس باله اذ انه ما هو الا مجرد جسد بشرى والسؤال الذى يطرح نفسه الان هل هذا الجسد البشرى ازلى ام انه مستحدث ؟؟؟*


----------



## Strident (10 أغسطس 2009)

أنا و الآب واحد، يعني أنا و الآب غير منفصلين...ليس كل منهما كيان منفصل عن الآخر...

و ليس معناها أن الابن هو نفسه الآب...

كما أن العقل يلد فكراً، و الفكر لا ينفصل عن العقل، لكن أيضاً العقل ليس هو الفكر!

تخيل مثلث أ ب ج... أ ليست هي ب و لا ج...
و لو صارت النقطة أ هي ب هي ج لصار المثلث نقطة و اختفى المثلث أصلاً!!


شيء آخر يحل الموضوع ببساطة شديدة، هو النظر إلى الآية في اللغات الأخرى، لأن اللغة العربية غير دقيقة و معانيها متداخلة!

"Ι and the Father are one"

قال one و لم يقل the same

يعني أنا لست كائن منفصل عن الآب بل أنا دائماً متحد به...أو بصيغة أخرى الثلاثة أقانيم هم في واحد


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2009)

el rasol alah قال:


> *يااستاذه معنى كلامك يقتضى ان كل منهم ليس اله كما ان كل من اجزاء جسد الانسان ليس بجسد فاليد ليست بجسد ولا يصح ان يقال عليها انها جسد انسان والقدم وحدها لا يصح ان يقال عنها جسد والعين وحدها لا يصح ان يقال عنها جسد
> وعلى هذا فالابن وحده ليس اله والاب وحده ليس اله والروح القدس وحده ليس اله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وحضرتك تفضلتى قائلة ان الابن هو الطبيعة البشرية وهو جسد المسيح اذا الهكم يشبه خلقه جسد بشرى مثل خلقه اما ماذا تقصدى بجسد بشرى ؟؟؟؟؟
> وهذا يقتضى ان المسيح ليس باله اذ انه ما هو الا مجرد جسد بشرى والسؤال الذى يطرح نفسه الان هل هذا الجسد البشرى ازلى ام انه مستحدث ؟؟؟*



*اخي باعتقادي انني قلت لك سابقا ان هذه الاقانيم هي ثلاثة تشكل جوهر واحد لا ينفصل ..
فهي مجتمعة متكاملة مع بعضها لتشكل جوهر الله الواحد...

الله هو باختصار 

# موجود بذاته فأعلن مسمياً نفسه "الأب"
# ناطق بكلمته فأعلن مسمياً نفسه "الابن – الكلمة"
# حي بروحه فأعلن مسمياً نفسه "الروح القدس"​*


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2009)

*هل هذا الجسد البشرى ازلى ام انه مستحدث ؟؟؟​*
*جسد المسيح هو فعلا جسد ازلي .. فالمسيح قام من بين الاموات بجسد ممجد طاهر.. و كان يظهر لتلاميذه في اماكن مغلقة غير مفتوحة بهذا الجسد.. كما انه صعد الى السماء بهذا الجسد .. 
و بعد كل هذا تاتي لتسال هل هذا الجسد ازلي او مستحدث!!!​*


----------



## Strident (10 أغسطس 2009)

el rasol alah قال:


> *يااستاذه معنى كلامك يقتضى ان كل منهم ليس اله كما ان كل من اجزاء جسد الانسان ليس بجسد فاليد ليست بجسد ولا يصح ان يقال عليها انها جسد انسان والقدم وحدها لا يصح ان يقال عنها جسد والعين وحدها لا يصح ان يقال عنها جسد
> وعلى هذا فالابن وحده ليس اله والاب وحده ليس اله والروح القدس وحده ليس اله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وحضرتك تفضلتى قائلة ان الابن هو الطبيعة البشرية وهو جسد المسيح اذا الهكم يشبه خلقه جسد بشرى مثل خلقه اما ماذا تقصدى بجسد بشرى ؟؟؟؟؟
> وهذا يقتضى ان المسيح ليس باله اذ انه ما هو الا مجرد جسد بشرى والسؤال الذى يطرح نفسه الان هل هذا الجسد البشرى ازلى ام انه مستحدث ؟؟؟*



"الآب وحده" و "الابن وحده" و "الروح القدس وحده"
هذه التعبيرات أصلاً خاطئة منطقياً و غير موجودة، لأن الآب بطبيعته له ابن و روح، و الابن بطبيعته يولد من الآب، و الروح القدس بطبيعته ينبثق من الآب...

لا يمكنك أن تتكلم عن أي منهم وحده...فأنت كأنك تتكلم عن عقل دون أن يكون في كائن حي أو عن ضوء ليس له مصدر ضوء!!
و كل عمل مهما كان يشترك فيه الأقانيم كلها

الابن أزلي، و أخذ جسداً في ملء الزمان...هذا الجسد هو له وحده، و لم يوجد أي لحظة Instant كان الجسد موجوداً و الابن غير متحد به...و لا طرفة عين حتى! منذ بدء تكوين الجسد في بطن العذراء و الابن متحد به

أما الابن فهو أزلي بالطبع، لأنه لا يمكن أن يكون هناك لحظة و لا طرفة عين يكون الآب بلا ابنه و إلا لما كان الآب...و لا كان له عقل أو مجد أو قوة، حاشا له!


----------



## el rasol alah (10 أغسطس 2009)

johnnie قال:


> أنا و الآب واحد، يعني أنا و الآب غير منفصلين...ليس كل منهما كيان منفصل عن الآخر...
> 
> و ليس معناها أن الابن هو نفسه الآب...
> 
> ...


*هو لم ينفصل عن الاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اذا هل ايضا لم ينفصل عن الاب حتى حين التجسد ونزوله الى الارض؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## el rasol alah (10 أغسطس 2009)

johnnie قال:


> "الآب وحده" و "الابن وحده" و "الروح القدس وحده"
> هذه التعبيرات أصلاً خاطئة منطقياً و غير موجودة، لأن الآب بطبيعته له ابن و روح، و الابن بطبيعته يولد من الآب، و الروح القدس بطبيعته ينبثق من الآب...
> 
> 
> ...



QUOTE=red rose88;1530187]*اخي باعتقادي انني قلت لك سابقا ان هذه الاقانيم هي ثلاثة تشكل جوهر واحد لا ينفصل ..
فهي مجتمعة متكاملة مع بعضها لتشكل جوهر الله الواحد...

الله هو باختصار 

# موجود بذاته فأعلن مسمياً نفسه "الأب"
# ناطق بكلمته فأعلن مسمياً نفسه "الابن – الكلمة"
# حي بروحه فأعلن مسمياً نفسه "الروح القدس"​*[/QUOTE]
*اذا معنى الاب والابن والروح القدس انها صفات لله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


red rose88 قال:


> *هل هذا الجسد البشرى ازلى ام انه مستحدث ؟؟؟​*
> *جسد المسيح هو فعلا جسد ازلي .. فالمسيح قام من بين الاموات بجسد ممجد طاهر.. و كان يظهر لتلاميذه في اماكن مغلقة غير مفتوحة بهذا الجسد.. كما انه صعد الى السماء بهذا الجسد ..
> و بعد كل هذا تاتي لتسال هل هذا الجسد ازلي او مستحدث!!!​*



*اذا كان ازلى منذ الازل فايهم كان ازلى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟جسده قبل ان تكون له عظام واظافر وشعر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ام بعد ان نبتت هذه الاشياء له ؟؟؟؟؟
ايهما ازلى جسده قبل الختان ام بعد الختان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## el rasol alah (10 أغسطس 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *اخي باعتقادي انني قلت لك سابقا ان هذه الاقانيم هي ثلاثة تشكل جوهر واحد لا ينفصل ..
> فهي مجتمعة متكاملة مع بعضها لتشكل جوهر الله الواحد...
> 
> الله هو باختصار
> ...



*وان كانت يا استاذة تشكل جوهر واحد لا تنفصل فما معنى النصوص التالية 
Mt:26:39: 39  ثم تقدم قليلا وخرّ على وجهه وكان يصلّي قائلا يا ابتاه ان امكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكاس.ولكن ليس كما اريد انا بل كما تريد انت 
يخاطب من يخاطب نفسه؟؟؟
Mt:27:46: 46  ونحو الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلا ايلي ايلي لما شبقتني اي الهي الهي لماذا تركتني. (SVD)

تخلى ايضا عن نفسه وترك نفسه ؟؟؟؟
Acts:2:24: 24  الذي اقامه الله ناقضا اوجاع الموت اذ لم يكن ممكنا ان يمسك منه. (SVD)

من اقام من ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
Jn:17:21: 21 ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك انت ايها الآب فيّ وأنا فيك ليكونوا هم ايضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتني. (SVD)

ارئيتم ليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتنى من ارسل من هل ارسل نفسه هذا الكيان المتحد ام ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
Heb:5:7: 7  الذي في ايام جسده اذ قدم بصراخ شديد ودموع طلبات وتضرعات للقادر ان يخلصه من الموت وسمع له من اجل تقواه
من سمع لمن بل لما علق سبب الاجابة على التقوى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


Lk:23:34: 34 فقال يسوع يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون.وإذ اقتسموا ثيابه اقترعوا عليها (SVD)

لماذا لم يغفر لهم ؟؟؟اليسوا كيان واحد متحد وجوهر واحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
Lk:12:10: 10 وكل من قال كلمة على ابن الانسان يغفر له.وأما من جدف على الروح القدس فلا يغفر له. (SVD)

اليسوا جوهر واحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فلما يغفر لهذا ولا يغفر للاخر ؟؟؟؟؟
Mk:16:19: 19. ثم ان الرب بعدما كلمهم ارتفع الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله. (SVD)

اليسوا كيان واحد متحد لا ينفصل كيف يجلس عن يمينه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
Mt:6:9: 9. فصلّوا انتم هكذا.ابانا الذي في السموات.ليتقدس اسمك. (SVD)

الم يكن حينها على الارض احقيقة هم لم ينفصلوا حينها وظلوا كيان واحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
Jn:17:3: 3  وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته. (SVD)

اليسوا كيان وجوهر واحد لا ينفصل ؟؟؟؟؟لما كانت التفرقة فى النص يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع الذى ارسلته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اليست الواو تقتضى المغايرة هاهنا وانهم غير بعض ؟؟؟؟؟
Jn:20:17: 17  قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لأني لم اصعد بعد الى ابي.ولكن اذهبي الى اخوتي وقولي لهم اني اصعد الى ابي وأبيكم والهي والهكم. (SVD)

الى من يصعد يصعد الى نفسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اليسوا جوهر واحد واين هو بالضبط حددوا لى اعلى الارض ام فى السماء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كل هذا ينقض القول بانهم كيان واحد لا ينفصل* 



johnnie قال:


> "الآب وحده" و "الابن وحده" و "الروح القدس وحده"
> هذه التعبيرات أصلاً خاطئة منطقياً و غير موجودة، لأن الآب بطبيعته له ابن و روح، و الابن بطبيعته يولد من الآب، و الروح القدس بطبيعته ينبثق من الآب...
> 
> لا يمكنك أن تتكلم عن أي منهم وحده...فأنت كأنك تتكلم عن عقل دون أن يكون في كائن حي أو عن ضوء ليس له مصدر ضوء!!
> و كل عمل مهما كان يشترك فيه الأقانيم كلها



*
فاذا كان لا يصح الكلام عن احدهم وحده لما فعلها يسوع 
1Cor:15:28: 28 ومتى اخضع له الكل فحينئذ الابن نفسه ايضا سيخضع للذي اخضع له الكل كي يكون الله الكل في الكل (SVD)

يتحدث عن الاب وحده فله سيكون الخضوع 
Jn:10:29: 29  ابي الذي اعطاني اياها هو اعظم من الكل ولا يقدر احد ان يخطف من يد ابي. (SVD)
فمن اعطاه انه الاب الحديث عن الاب واين هو الروح القدس
Mt:6:9: 9. فصلّوا انتم هكذا.ابانا الذي في السموات.ليتقدس اسمك. (SVD)
اين الحديث عن الابن والروح القدس واين الصلاة لهم ؟
النصوص كثيرة لكن يكفى هذا حتى لا اطيل *


----------



## el rasol alah (10 أغسطس 2009)

*معذرة ممكن حد يحذف الاشكال الى وضعت فى الرد اسف لم اتعمد وضعها *


----------



## سابور واسحق (10 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الخالق الحى الناطق​


يجيب ان تسمع كلامى بطريقة جيدة وتتبعها جيدا 

اولا واضح انك تنقل  بدون ان تبحث وتعرف ما معنى هذا الاعداد  وهذا اول خطا يحسب عليك هو انك تستعجل فى تفسير الشى 


ثانيا حتى نكون فى دقة شديدة لان طريقة انك ترمى الاسئلة ويبدا  الاعضاء فى الاجابة اصبحت طريقة مملة للغاية خصوصا انة تمت الاجابة عليها فى مواضيع كثيرة ولكن يبدا انك لا تبحث بالمرة .


ثالثا  نبدا باول عدد فى اول مداخلة لك فى الموضوع هو الخضوع ...

ان كنت تريد المعرفة والجواب ابدا بهذا العدد فقط فى المداخلة الجاية واعرض لنا التفسيرات المسيحية العربية لهذا العدد 

لا ابدا فى الرد عليك ان لم تبدا فى مرحلة جديرة تكون بالرد لان الاجابات امامك ولا تريد ان تبحث ولكن طالما تعرض اكمل  المطلوب حتى تجد الاجابة منا عليك


ارجو من الاعضاء عدم الاندفاع والتسرع فى الاجابة بهذا الشكل


----------



## el rasol alah (10 أغسطس 2009)

سابور واسحق قال:


> بسم الله الخالق الحى الناطق​
> 
> 
> يجيب ان تسمع كلامى بطريقة جيدة وتتبعها جيدا
> ...


*ياصديقى لا ترمى الناس بالجهل دون علم باحوالهم ادخل الى ساحة الحوار واثبت خطأى فالكثير ممن شاركوا لهم اسمه بالمنتدى فلا تتعجل وتخطىء الاخرين فلو اسلوب طرحى خطأ لما لم يعترضوا فلا تظن بنفسك العلم وبغيرك الجهل 
فسر لى النص وانزل للساحة لارى مقدرتك على لنقاش بدل مما تتغنى به فاثبت خطأى 
واى اجابات تدعيها هل هذه الاجابات التى تنقض بعضها البعض ام عن اى اجابات تتكلم ؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## Strident (10 أغسطس 2009)

el rasol alah قال:


> *هو لم ينفصل عن الاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اذا هل ايضا لم ينفصل عن الاب حتى حين التجسد ونزوله الى الارض؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *



لا...و لا حتى أثناء التجسد و لا في الصلب...لم ينفصل عن الآب و لا طرفة عين...منذ الأزل...
لأنه لا يكون الابن إلا إن كان يخرج (و ليس "خرج"، فالخروج مستمر و بالطبيعة) من الآب...

حتى و المسيح على الصليب هو واحد مع الآب!
و نعم كل عمل يعمله الله يعمله بأقانيمه الثلاثة...الفداء مثلاً:
الآب خلصنا ببذل الابن، و الروح القدس ينقل لنا بركات الفداء

و ليس هو نفسه الآب طبعاً!

أما لو زعلان انك تسمي كل أقنوم "وحده" الله فلن أعترض...براحتك...لسبب واحد هو أن فكرة أقنوم "وحده" غير مطروحة...


----------



## انت الفادي (10 أغسطس 2009)

el rasol alah قال:


> *وان كانت يا استاذة تشكل جوهر واحد لا تنفصل فما معنى النصوص التالية
> mt:26:39: 39  ثم تقدم قليلا وخرّ على وجهه وكان يصلّي قائلا يا ابتاه ان امكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكاس.ولكن ليس كما اريد انا بل كما تريد انت
> يخاطب من يخاطب نفسه؟؟؟*


عزيزي المسلم يبدوا لي انك لا تعرف معني كلمة جوهر واحد..
لاني اراك تستخدمها بمعني جسد واحد... و هذا خطاءز
السيد المسيح هو انسان كامل متحد به اللاهوت فهو مثال و قدوة للتلاميذ و كل البشر و هو خضع للاب.. و لكنه اطاع حتي النهاية.. فهو في هذا النص مثال للتلاميذ و المؤمنين كي يتعلموا طلب المعونة الالهية في وقت الضيقات.. مع العلم ان السيد المسيح يمتلك السلطان بأن لا يخضع للصلب و لكنه هو من سلم نفسه حيث قال و بكل قوة و سلطان:
يوحنا 10: 17- 18
[q-bible]* لِهَذَا يُحِبُّنِي الآبُ لأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لِآخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. 
18 لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً.*[/q-bible]




el rasol alah قال:


> * mt:27:46: 46  ونحو الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلا ايلي ايلي لما شبقتني اي الهي الهي لماذا تركتني. (svd)
> 
> تخلى ايضا عن نفسه وترك نفسه ؟؟؟؟*


: هذا يدل بالفعل علي عدم فهم.. رجاء اقرأ سفر المزامير الاصحاح 22 العدد 1 و ستعرف لماذا قال السيد المسيح هذا الكلام.. و ارجوا ان تقرأ الاصحاح كاملا.ز هذا بالطبع اذا كنت باحثا امينا.




el rasol alah قال:


> * acts:2:24: 24  الذي اقامه الله ناقضا اوجاع الموت اذ لم يكن ممكنا ان يمسك منه. (svd)
> 
> من اقام من ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


: اللاهوت اقام الناسوت.. و لذلك جائة عبارة اقامه الله... لان الكتاب المقدس دقيق جدا في كلماته... و لا يلقي الكلام هكذا علي عواهنه.


el rasol alah قال:


> * jn:17:21: 21 ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك انت ايها الآب فيّ وأنا فيك ليكونوا هم ايضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتني. (svd)
> 
> ارئيتم ليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتنى من ارسل من هل ارسل نفسه هذا الكيان المتحد ام ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


: اهذا كل ما قرأته انت في هذا النص؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
صحيح انت تنظر و لا تبصر.. و هذ النص الذي انت تستشهد به هو ضدك و ليس لك.. لان السيد المسيح يقول ليكون الجميع *واحدا كما انك انت ايها الاب في و انا فيك*...
فكيف تقرأ النص دون حتي ان تمر علي هذه النقطة؟؟؟ ام هي قرأة للمصلحة فقط؟؟؟



el rasol alah قال:


> * heb:5:7: 7  الذي في ايام جسده اذ قدم بصراخ شديد ودموع طلبات وتضرعات للقادر ان يخلصه من الموت وسمع له من اجل تقواه
> من سمع لمن بل لما علق سبب الاجابة على التقوى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


: لان السيد المسيح كان هو مثال الابن المطيع الذي قدم نفسه دون سؤال و هو قدوة لكل البشر... و لو فكرت في هذا الموضوع و قارنته بقصة في العهد القديم ستعرف مدي ترابط العهدين معا و ان الله لا يفعل شيئا بدون هدف و هذه القصة هي قصة ابراهيم و ابنه اسحق.


el rasol alah قال:


> * lk:23:34: 34 فقال يسوع يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون.وإذ اقتسموا ثيابه اقترعوا عليها (svd)
> 
> لماذا لم يغفر لهم ؟؟؟اليسوا كيان واحد متحد وجوهر واحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


: و من قال لك انه لم يغفر وهو علي الصليب؟؟؟ كيف تقرأ الكتاب المقدس اصلا؟؟؟ تقرأ سطر و تنط سطر؟؟؟
الم تقرا ان السيد المسيح اعلن لللص اليمين بأنه ف ذات اليوم سيكون معه في الفردوس؟؟؟



el rasol alah قال:


> * lk:12:10: 10 وكل من قال كلمة على ابن الانسان يغفر له.وأما من جدف على الروح القدس فلا يغفر له. (svd)
> 
> اليسوا جوهر واحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فلما يغفر لهذا ولا يغفر للاخر ؟؟؟؟؟*


: هذه نقطة عقائدية يصعب عليك فهمها و لكني سأحاول ان اختصر في توضيحها.. قبول الابن كمخلص يخضع للفهم او لعدم الفهم كما حضرتك لم تفهم العلاقة بين الاب و الابن و الروح القدس... اما عدم قبول الروح القدس و الذي هو الروح المبكت و الذي ييقظ الضمير فهذا يعني رفضك قبول عمل الله فيك و لا يوجد تجديف اكبر من ذلك فرفض قبول عمل الله في القلب هو كمن فقد الرجاء في الله و قام بالانتحار مثل يهوذا الاسخريوطي.


el rasol alah قال:


> * mk:16:19: 19. ثم ان الرب بعدما كلمهم ارتفع الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله. (svd)
> 
> اليسوا كيان واحد متحد لا ينفصل كيف يجلس عن يمينه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


: عزيزي لن تخسر شئ لو قمت بمراجعة التفاسير المسيحية لهذه النصوص كلها لكنت وفرت علينا و علي نفسك كل هذه المشقة.. يمين الاب هو يمين القوة حيث ان السيد المسيح اخلي ذاته و تجسد و بعد موته علي الصليب (بأرادته) و قام من بين الاموات (ايضا بقدرته و ارادته الخاصة) جلس عن يمين القوة


el rasol alah قال:


> * mt:6:9: 9. فصلّوا انتم هكذا.ابانا الذي في السموات.ليتقدس اسمك. (svd)
> 
> الم يكن حينها على الارض احقيقة هم لم ينفصلوا حينها وظلوا كيان واحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


: طبعا سيادتك تعتقد ان الله محدود و لا يقدر ان يكون في كل مكان و كل زمان في نفس الوقت.. ففي نظرك انه لا يقدر ان يكون في اكثر من مكان في نفس الوقت... فلماذا تؤمن عزيزي بمحدودية الله بهذا الشكل؟؟؟ 
الله عندما ظهر في الجسد كان موجود ايضا في كل مكان.. فالجسد لن يحد من وجوده في كل مكان في نفس الوقت لانه ببساطة مالئ الكون..



el rasol alah قال:


> * jn:17:3: 3  وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته. (svd)
> 
> اليسوا كيان وجوهر واحد لا ينفصل ؟؟؟؟؟لما كانت التفرقة فى النص يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع الذى ارسلته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اليست الواو تقتضى المغايرة هاهنا وانهم غير بعض ؟؟؟؟؟*


: عزيزي انت تقولنا ما لم نقوله.. فأنت تتحدث و كأننا نقول ان اقنوم الاب هو اقنوم الابن.. و هذا تجني علينا... و قام الاخوة بتوضيح ذلك اكثر من مرة... اقنوم الاب غير اقنوم الابن غير اقنوم الروح القدس... و الثلاثة هم واحد في الجوهر.. سائتي الي ذلك لاحقا.


el rasol alah قال:


> * jn:20:17: 17  قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لأني لم اصعد بعد الى ابي.ولكن اذهبي الى اخوتي وقولي لهم اني اصعد الى ابي وأبيكم والهي والهكم. (svd)
> 
> الى من يصعد يصعد الى نفسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اليسوا جوهر واحد واين هو بالضبط حددوا لى اعلى الارض ام فى السماء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> كل هذا ينقض القول بانهم كيان واحد لا ينفصل*


: غريب عزيزي انك لا تعرف ان الله مالئ الكون و في كل مكان موجود.. 

-------------------------
الان نتي الي شرح العلاقة بين الاقانيم..
قام الاخوة باعطائك مثال عن جسدك بالاذرعة و القدمين... فوجدناك تعكس المثال حتي لا تفهم..
دعني اعطيك مثال... دعنا نقول ان اسمك عادل
فالاخ عادل لديه عقل يفكر به و روح يحيا بها و جسد 
بالرغم من ان هذه الثلاثة مكونات هي هي الاخ عادل ... الا انها متمايزة و لا يمكن ان نخلط بينهما.. فلا يمكنني ان اخاطب عقل عادل علي انه روح عادل.. و لا يمكنني ان تحدث عن روح عادل بتمسيتها جسد عادل... و الا سنكون نخلط بين هذه المكونات بطريقة خاطئة لا محال..
بمعني:
اان الطريقة الحصيحة للحديث عن عقل عادل هي ان اصف العقل بالعقل و ليس بالجسد او الروح..
و للحديث عن روح عادل فيجب ان انادي روحه بمسمي الروح و لا اقول روح عادل هي عقله..
و كذلك الجسد..
مع الملاحظة المهمة.... و هي:
مهما تحدثت عن احد هذه المكونات روح عادل او عقل عادل او جسد عادلز. فنا لا اتحدث عن ثلاثة اشخاص و لا عن افراد اخرين... بل كل مكون من هذه المكونة هو عادل بذاته.
فعندما يطلق عقل عادل فكرة ذكية .... فيمكنني ان امدح عقله مفردا ( فلا يكون هذا المدح موجها لشخص اخر بل هو لعقل عادل و بالتالي موجه الي عادل)

و طبعا انا لا احاول ان اشبه الاقانيم الثلاثة بعادل و لكن هذا مجرد مثال لتقريب الفكرة... حتي تفهم لماذا يتحدث السيد المسيح تارة بلاهوته و تارة بناسوته..

رجاء صغير... حتي تعرف ان تتحاور معنا نرجوا ان ترجع الي كتبنا و تفاسيرنا لان هذا ما نؤمن به... ولا تقوم بأخذ نصوص هكذا دون الرجوع الي تفسيرها...
و نرجوا ان لا ترتعب و تخاف و ترتجف من تفاسيرنا فهي تفاسير تفهمك ما نؤمن نحن به ليس اكثر.


----------

